# Quicke 2000 front loader



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a 1969 International Harvester 434, I managed to procure a Quicke 2000 loader and the matching 434 mounting brackets. It came without the loader locking pins, unfortunately, so I don't know what they actually look like, they lock the loader to the tractor brackets. Does anyone have any pictures of these pins (1 1/2" diameter I think?) so I can try and fabricate them myself. I know there must be some type of locking mechanism to stop them falling out, there is a staple shaped wire bracket welded on the loader near the locking pin brackets, this has a loop link fitted. 

The loader has a hydraulic hose with a Dowty fitting, this fits the rear AUX hydraulic port on the tractor. There is another hose with a bayonet type fitting (does this go into the hydraulic filling port?), I will try to get a few photographs of the setup. With this simple setup it will use the tractor's 3-point hitch lever for raising and lowering the loader. I will eventually set up a separate monoblock hydraulic spool lever valve so that both the 3-point hitch and loader can be used at the same time. I'm not sure what I need to do to achieve this, I'll do a bit of reading on this.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi parkyjimbo, welcome to the forum!

I suppose the pins are #23 in this diagram:





Quicke and Trima Original Spare Parts







parts.quicke.nu





Part number 109012, seems to be available:





109012 - Quicke and Trima Original Spare Parts







parts.quicke.nu





Contact them, maybe the pins are not that expensive.


Will it work with a Cat.3 pin?








Cat. 3







agrilineproducts.com


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the links, I found the Quicke website impenetrable for retrieving information. A CAT 3 pin may actually work, I'll need to check the loader and tractor bracket hole dimensions. Your info has helped tremendously, again many thanks.
Regards Jim


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

I've attached a few photos of the loader, there are two hoses one with a quick disconnect the other with the dowty screw-in connector. The dowty will fit the aux port at the back of the IH 434 tractor. I assume I will have to remove the quick disconnect hose and plug where it was connected to. This for a quick and dirty way of using the loader, I know I won't be able to use the 3 point hitch when operating it this way. Am I thinking this through correctly, I only need a blanking plug and a new hose for this to work? If you look at photo 6 you can see the two hoses connect to either side of the pipework that goes to each cylinder.

I need to move some building materials, so I need to do this quickly. The hydraulic connections measure 5/8" diameter on the threads, the hose to the Dowty fitting is end of life and is marked 3/8" with a measurement by me of 3/4" outside diameter. Not sure what the BSP fitting sizes are, I'll look it up.
Thanks and regards Jim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am no expert, especially not when it comes to hydraulics, so I guess. The system only need one hose to carry the hydraulic fluid back and forth. The setup at hand is for a system with a separate loader valve.

I would connect the Dowty coupling to the tractor, without changing anything, and try the function. The quick release end will stay shut, so that hose does not need to be changed, for now.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Not familiar with that particular loader..but can you describe were the 2 hoses go? Is it a 'trip' bucket? Are the loader arm cylinders double acting(?) If so you need to connect both hoses to the same scv..to have pressure up/down. It appears to me that 1hose was used as a charge line the other as a return from the fitting configuration. B.


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi B, it has a trip type bucket so no double acting cylinders at all. The loader came off a old MF fitted with lever operated spool valves. Reading into it more on-line, it seems I do need to plug one end of the cylinder feed line and use the other hose as both feed and return. Pulling back the 3 point hitch lever will pressurise the cylinders raising the loader bucket and pushing the lever forward will release pressure allowing gravity to lower the bucket. 
I think I have it now, I've ordered a hose and some elbow hydraulic fittings including a blanking cap to suit. Thanks for the help, I will be back for advice on modifications to allow use of the 3 point hitch and the loader at the same time. 
Regards Jim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

BinVa said:


> Not familiar with that particular loader..but can you describe were the 2 hoses go? Is it a 'trip' bucket? Are the loader arm cylinders double acting(?) If so you need to connect both hoses to the same scv..to have pressure up/down. It appears to me that 1hose was used as a charge line the other as a return from the fitting configuration. B.


The cylinders are connected via a tube in the frame. The hoses are connected to T-joints at the cylinders. Not original.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This is how it looked originally, only one hose to connect.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Makes sense in Hacke's pic and your description. Only 1 line would be necessary to operate the loader arms up(under pressure) and 'float' down... this allows most efficient use of 'trip' bucket reset. 1line can be plugged. Just be careful with its use...B.


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

Great photo, I can now see what the correct locking pins looked like, including the offset pointed end for centering up the holes on the bracket and loader during fitting. This photo also explains the hydraulic plug on the parts list for this loader, I can see it in the left hand hydraulic tee piece. This loader looks nice with it's coat of paint, unlike mine which has been laid out in a field. 
Thanks for the photo.
Regards Jim


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

BinVa said:


> Makes sense in Hacke's pic and your description. Only 1 line would be necessary to operate the loader arms up(under pressure) and 'float' down... this allows most efficient use of 'trip' bucket reset. 1line can be plugged. Just be careful with its use...B.


Yes, understood on being careful during it's use. Thanks.
Regards Jim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The bucket is supposed to reset with the help of the spring (#25 in parts list) that swings the bucket back to the latch.

Different loader, but same idea. He seems to have a problem with the flow through the valve.


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The bucket is supposed to reset with the help of the spring (#25 in parts list) that swings the bucket back to the latch.
> 
> Different loader, but same idea. He seems to have a problem with the flow through the valve.


I noticed on the loader manual posted to this thread had two big springs for returning the bucket to locked piston. There is only one large spring on my loader and it has a broken end loop, so I'll have to source these as well. Thanks for your input on this subject.
Regards
Jim


----------



## joninva (Aug 15, 2021)

The fitting on the non pressurized end of the cylinders will need to allow air in and out as the cylinders retract and extend. Can use a breather, or a plug with a hole drilled in it


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

joninva said:


> The fitting on the non pressurized end of the cylinders will need to allow air in and out as the cylinders retract and extend. Can use a breather, or a plug with a hole drilled in it


No, it is perfectly fine as it is from factory. This cylinder does not have a separate piston, hence the sturdy rod. The rod is the piston. Oil pressurises the entire inside of the cylinder and the rod/piston is pushed out. Like a bottle jack.


----------



## parkyjimbo (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree with Hacke, it is a simple single acting cylinder with only one active hydraulic port, so no breather is required. It would only need a breather on the non-active port, if it were a double acting cylinder with only one active hydraulic port.
Regards
-Jim


----------



## joninva (Aug 15, 2021)

Sorry thought he had two hoses going to each cylinder. Should have looked at the picture closer.


----------

